# Allgemeine Einstellungen Intense 951



## madball_hc (27. Mai 2014)

hallo allerseits

habe letztes jahr mit dh angefangen mit nem 13 jahre alten kona stab primo.
hab mir jetzt ein 2012 intense 951 zugelegt.
ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem bike habe jedoch das problem das ich bei sprüngen immer zu viel vorlage habe und auf dem vorderrad lande.
liegt das nur an meiner fahrtechnik (ist auf jeden fall noch verbesserungswürdig) oder kann man das auch mit gewissen einstellungen korrigieren. davon hab ich nämlich noch so gar keine ahnung!
ich hatte zuvor eine 200mm gabel jetzt nur noch 180mm. könnte es daran liegen?

lg und danke schonmal für tips
markus


----------

